# Looking for timeshare December 3 - 10



## FAKATA (Nov 14, 2016)

Looking to rent 2-3 br condo timeshare for 100$ a night, ocean front.

Anywhere in Florida where early December has potential of swimming in the ocean, I'm thinking around Miami or Keys. 

Let me know.


----------



## BEV (Nov 18, 2016)

I have found something   near Sarasota - on the Gulf.  Dec 3 to 10.  a 2bd.  check your PM


----------



## BEV (Nov 18, 2016)

FAKATA said:


> Looking to rent 2-3 br condo timeshare for 100$ a night, ocean front.
> 
> Anywhere in Florida where early December has potential of swimming in the ocean, I'm thinking around Miami or Keys.
> 
> Let me know.


Gulf Tides of Longboat (Key)  2 bd 700.  sleeps appx 6 to 8.  Send me 1/2 with Paypal, and I will book it in your name, email address and phone # also needed.  Hurry  bound to go fast. my email: bh2441@msn.com


----------

